# PW purchased book but not showing on Kindle



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

This seems to be my week for problems....  

I  have a PW and up until today have had no problems .... but I purchased a book and it's nowhere to be found. Normally books show up immediately after I buy them. So, I went to Manage My Kindle and downloaded it again - to no avail. Checked both cloud & on device and the book isn't there. I tried restarting too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried sending from MYC&D rather than trying to pull from the kindle?

Have you tried de-registering and then re-registering the device? 

Sometimes that helps.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I did try it from MY C&D.

If I deregister and reregister I'll probably need to set up collections again?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cork_dork_mom said:


> I did try it from MY C&D.
> 
> If I deregister and reregister I'll probably need to set up collections again?


No, when you register the same device back, it should remember it's the same device and the collections are all in the cloud anyway so shouldn't change. You may have to go on the kindle and re-star the ones you want on the device, but once you do it'll be just the way it was before.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I had a two similar issues with my Voyage.  I purchased a book directly from the device and all messages indicated success, except that the book did not download. I went to the Amazon site to find it. At Manage my Content on the Amazon site, the book was on my list as purchased. When I checked download to Voyage, I received a message saying that the download had already happened. Nope, still not on device. When I checked in the My Orders category, I was told that the purchase was pending. I have never seen that before for a Kindle book. The pending message remained all day. When I checked the Voyage in the morning, the book was there. Very strange. Wi-fi was on the whole time. That incident remains a mystery to me. If it happens again, I will call Support.

The second "problem" turned out to be something very different. I purchased a book and again could not locate it. Then I noticed that the sample of the book had been replaced with the complete book. I didn't know that could happen! I have used samples for a long time and remember just deleting the sample after downloading the actual book. The sample disappeared automatically this time. I did not purchase from within the sample. So,
check your samples. Maybe a sample has morphed as mine did.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Sometimes wifi devices get confused with networks.  My devices really get confused when I am walking around the building at the office since we have so many wifi access points.  Try turning the wifi off, then back on to see if that makes a difference.

For the Samples, that is a newer feature.  If you purchase within the sample, it will download the full book and leave you where you were.  If you have the sample on your Kindle and purhcase the book from a different method, the sample will be replaced with the full book.  The times that I've done it, it's also remembered where I was in the sample.


----------

